

Flappy Thirds - AndrewDucker
http://tef.github.io/flappythirds/

======
kylec
This is not a good game. It's much harder to control the fraction and keep it
from impacting the obstacles (or the edges) than Flappy Bird, and there's no
explanation that you can safely touch fractions of the same value. And given
that the score increases by powers of two, I have no idea why it's divided by
three at all.

~~~
bqe
It's probably because thirds rhymes with bird.

~~~
Recoil42
"Hey, what if we designed our entire core game mechanic around a pun?"

~~~
adam-a
From the README:

> # This is a terrible game

And the github title:

> a pun

[https://github.com/tef/flappythirds](https://github.com/tef/flappythirds)

------
Mustafabei
Good work. If I were you, I'd try to show this to the guys at the Lumosity
brain training thing.

~~~
tarblog
No it isn't.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Indeed. It's more like..."You know those two things you know about? I've
combined them into a third thing that will tickle your recognition engine with
the absolute minimum effort on my part!"

It's kind of like those "parody" movies that satirize pop culture, except they
don't really, they just...present it. And expect you to laugh, because _Hey! I
recognize that!_

------
dlhavema
beef up the font, maybe i'm getting old, but i could barely track the numbers
to know which one to target.

~~~
lgas
You can do this yourself in your browser, using e.g. "Ctrl +" on Linux or
Windows and "Cmd +" on OS X.

------
hnal943
If fractions are your thing, you should be playing Frog Fractions.

[http://twinbeard.com/frog-fractions](http://twinbeard.com/frog-fractions)

------
hnal943
I think you should only get one chance to match a fraction. If you miss, then
you must avoid all three until you crash.

~~~
alanfalcon
But what about cases where you match two (or maybe even three) fractions in a
single wave?

------
kaa2102
I think it's fun and a good time-waster. Lack of colors and stages should
prevent "addiction".

------
turrini
I'm still waiting for Flappy Bhaskara II version (the indeterminate quadratic
equations, ax2 + b = y2)

------
glax
Somewhat like a super fusion of 2048 & flappy bird. Made my brains run like a
horse ..

------
probablyfiction
Distinct colors would go a long way toward making this more playable

------
didgeoridoo
Ha, brings me back to my Fraction Munchers days.

------
pseudometa
Just another flappy turd.

